# Hurt at Work



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

On March 1st, I had some really bad pain in my shoulder. The first doctor work sent me to didn't do any testing, just gave me pain meds and said to come back in a few days. A few days later nothing is better, and she is googling shoulder pain, so I decide to get a second opinion. Second doctor is mad first doctor didn't start physical therapy, takes an xray to confirm no bone involvement, and fixes my meds. Fast forward 3 weeks of physical therapy, and I'm scheduled for an mri, where they see I've torn my rotator cuff. Then I get to see doctor number 3 who is a specialist, and she doesn't want me to use my right arm or hand for 3 weeks. Basically, I have a sprained muscle in my shoulder that needs to get better before they can work on the rotator cuff. If you're keeping track, that's five weeks so far of unbelievable pain, and now I get to do three more BEFORE doing something like a shot or maybe surgery, and then more recovery time after that. I'm miserable, I'm stuck answering the phones at work, which maybe ring once an hour, and when I'm bored, all I can think about is how much I hurt. I'm also posting this after midnight because I haven't been able to sleep with the pain.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I hope you filed a report (for worker's comp) at work when the injury happened... and I hope you get better.  I know several people that have rotator cuff injuries and they aren't fun at all.


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

My mother had the same thing a few years back. She put this Mineral Ice stuff on it and it really helped her. KT Tape also helps for sprained shoulders. I also recommend Arnica. You can buy it at Whole Foods Market for like 5 dollars. I hope you feel better!


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I filed work comp before going to the doctor, so this has all been covered. The physical therapist taped my shoulder yesterday, and I think it's helping, but it's starting to itch. I'm just ready for this be over...


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Ugh that sucks. Is it possible to see you sometime during a work break and I'll bring something tasty? We can talk rats? haha I have no idea which target (?) you work at though. No idea how to help this situation otherwise. Sounds painful.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I just sit in the fitting room at Target, watch people attempt to steal things, and tell people we don't have whatever ridiculous size of clothing they want. I'm at the first ever Target. Unfortunately you can't bring me tasty things cause I sit on camera and I don't think they would appreciate me eating delicious things on the clock, lol. I am there Friday through Monday (mostly afternoon to evening) if you want to talk rats. I'm the only girl there with a sling, lol.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh your shift is short enough that you don't get a break? Darn. It would probably be more fun to actually chill with rats! Maybe sometime! Hope things get better.


----------

